# Ft. Pickens



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anybody know whats being caught out at pickens right now cause

Thank you


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

redfish, I assume. I have not been out there lately, but there should be plenty of redfish around the jetties and drop-offs.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I went out there to take my 2 yr old for her first time and my first time since Ivan. Saw one person fishing and the water was really brown. The gulf side was nice though, calm and fairly clear considering the rain. Nothing had been caught. I'm sure there is a few reds or sheephead but I'd wait til the water clears up a bit.


----------

